

Why a Clinkle executive quit after 24 hours - diziet
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-a-clinkle-executive-quit-after-24-hours-2014-4/

======
ColinWright
Many, many stories about this already:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=clinkle#!/story/sort_by_date/0/cli...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=clinkle#!/story/sort_by_date/0/clinkle)

~~~
diziet
Thanks Colin -- sometimes with a bookmarklet I forget to check for stories
existing on HN before submitting.

------
trvd1707
I had the oddest thing happening with me. As soon as I finished reading this
story on Tuesday, a co-worker that had started on Monday quit without saying a
word to us.

~~~
brianwawok
I had a 1 day coworker too. I think the reason he quit was "He missed working
from home"... but no where in the interview process would he have been told it
was anything but 100% work from office.

But if you know after a few hours that a job is really crappy - hey may as
well make it fast. Interviews can never tell you 100% of the story, a few
hours at your desk usually can.

